# Axim 30 Wireless Connect to Desktop PC



## glampke (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,
I have an Axim X30 and i can use it to access broadband via my wireless router at home, however....... I want to be able to explore my pc from my pda, so i can delete and update files etc......

Hope someone can help


----------

